

Gmail Overhaul Might Be On the Way - gregpurtell
http://mashable.com/2013/05/25/gmail-overhaul-rumor/

======
quantumpotato_
I'm not the only one who feels frustrated by these "news" articles based on
rumors that a popular service might be changing, of all things, their UI?

If it changes, we'll see it when it changes. No need to talk about it before
hand.

